# Senaca lake



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Going to the lake this weekend to take out my buddies pontoon and dock how is the bass fishing there


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

cant believe no one can leave a message about the fishing weather good or bad


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's Seneca lake for you on here. That's why when I fish it I make it a point to post up about it. Unfortunately I have not fished it since spring or I would help you out on the open forum.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks Flathead76


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

My parents fish a couple times a week and they've been gettin blanked here lately. I think it will pick up in another week or so after these cold nights.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I've not fished Seneca in months.. Normally it's not a good summer lake for me. I fish Saugeye and the lake needs to cool down before the action pick's up. About a week after Fall turnover happens.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

took my buddies dock and his pontoon out this weekend water was still warm,was in it for a few hours didn't get cold a few people were skiing and jet skiing caught a few bass in the morning right after sunrise in rocky areas close to shore


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

The best way to find out if their biting is to just go. A lot of guys and gals ain't going to give away their spots and baits ti use


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

foxbites said:


> The best way to find out if their biting is to just go. A lot of guys and gals ain't going to give away their spots and baits ti use


Lol everyones sitting around waiting for you to start posting up your annual seneca pigss .....
Heres to a good fall/winter guys!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the cold November nights casting till your arm feels like it's gonna fall off. It's amazing how many big bass I've caught fishing for eyes at night with stick baits.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TClark said:


> I love the cold November nights casting till your arm feels like it's gonna fall off. It's amazing how many big bass I've caught fishing for eyes at night with stick baits.


lmao looks like Terry got in the Xanax again


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Xanax* can be very addictive, and getting addicted to it and having to give up is not a fun experience. The high isn't that great. You'll feel drowsy, out of it, any anxiety you have will be gone. You feel relaxed (but not *like* on opiates), there is very little euphoria.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i figured you be crushing the white bass Terry


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

It will be soon!


----------

